# Hello from Hull Marine Products!



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

Hey guys and gals! My name is Tyler Hull and I was forwarded over to this page by a local friend of mine and avid MicroSkiff enthusiast. I'm currently in the larger Bay Boat segment but wanted to head over here to let you all know about some things I'm working on. Still getting up and running but going to be producing some pretty cool products for the marine market.

One of the big things I am working on now is a repair/reinforcement kit for the Atlas Micro Jacker jack plate. I have a mechanical engineering degree and have been designing and working on custom robotic tooling for inspections of nuclear power plants for the past seven years. I have shifted into a business development role and decided to take this "pandemic time" at home to launch something that I'm passionate about and deliver some cool, made in the USA products to y'all.

Once I get sorted out here, hopefully y'all will see some cool products in the coming months!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeah if you can get the bugs worked out of the Atlas Micro Jacker jack plate, then you'll have something there. Their benefits over Bob's Jack Plates is they are lighter and most really light weight skiffs suffer with the extra 30lbs Bob has in his small jack plate. It's also less money. The problem though is they have reliability issues. If you solve them, then you can either sell that fix back to Atlas or market it yourself, tho you'll add to the cost of the plate in the first place, if buying new. But if people already have one, then you have an instant audience.


----------



## NDWHITE (Apr 18, 2020)

I seem to burn out a solenoid about once every year and 1/2. I’d start there. I’ve owned two Atlas jack plates and never had any other problems. Thanks


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Good luck with your start-up. I'd gladly sell you my Atlas jackplate so you can use it for development and I'd take the money and buy a Bob's in a heartbeat.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Zika said:


> Good luck with your start-up. I'd gladly sell you my Atlas jackplate so you can use it for development and I'd take the money and buy a Bob's in a heartbeat.


Oooo....dig on the Atlas!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok Tyler Hull (aka HullMarineProducts), whatchu got?


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

Well I'm working on a handful of things for the Micro Jack:


Basic Reinforcement kit to beef up the stability of the stationary bolts in the transom brackets. This incorporates a much stiffer bearing setup, similar to what Atlas has but more rigid in the long-run.
Double shear kit - for the high horsepower and heavy abuse, putting the same bolts in 1 above into double shear will increase longevity and stability.
Electro-hydraulic actuator upgrade kit - I'm toying with the idea of creating a package with the Parker EHA like Atlas uses on the bigger plates. This is definitely going to be more costly but should increase reliability and make the plate much faster. I am also looking at designing my own electro-hydraulic actuator from the ground up but this will probably come last.
And of course - I'm sure I'm going to develop my own jack-plate out of all of my findings from this!
To keep myself out of trouble on this forum - I can't offer anything for sale at this time since I am not a forum sponsor yet. Simply using this platform to develop ideas that solve problems and will likely request some support from you guys in the form of testing and iterative feedback.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Tyler, it's always good to see someone with the ambition and persistence to build something better. Just a couple suggestions on functionality. One of the main concerns when adding a short-setback jack plate to any boat is that the JP adds 1.5" or more in built-in motor height, when it shouldn't. Prop ventilation/cavitation can be a problem with the additional motor height. The whole point of a jack plate is the ability to lift the motor 5" to 6" on the fly, so why should there be any built-in lift at all? You should be able to mount you motor as low in the water column as possible, to keep the prop in cleaner water without turbulence, for maximum grip. BMS and Atlas will tell you that the built-in offset motor height is needed to protect against damage to the transom if the motor is tilted too far with the JP all the way down. If a 4" setback jack plate could be designed without the 1.5" of built-in motor height, but had a safety feature to stop the motor from being tilted past a certain point when the JP is all the way down, it would have a unique advantage over all the others. Just my two cents. Good luck!


----------

